# BEST BRUSH AND DRAKE FOR ALL GSDS?



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

My 6 mo. old pup is shedding like crazy. I have this brittle brush and drake by the brand "fur dog's sake" sold at Walmart. There's gotta be something better. Please help.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

im not sure what brand brush we have, we bought it at petco for like $15.. its got a yellow handle but beamer chewed it where the name is, lol. but i know that getting him groomed might help, they have packages at petco specifically for shedding where they use special shampoo.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I gave up all that brushing when they are shedding. 
I called the groomer and she took care of all the grooming.
Its great!!! The boys look awsome now!!! 
All I do now is just run the slicker brush thru them a few times a week and the boys are good to go.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

The "Furminator" is the best grooming tool I've ever used. It removes bushels of undercoat hair. Google it, or check e-bay for best prices because they are a little bit pricey--but less than one visit to a professional groomer.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

I used the Furminator on Tessa and brushed out enough undercoat to make a wig for a yorkie!

Best grooming tool ever!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlThe "Furminator" is the best grooming tool I've ever used. It removes bushels of undercoat hair. Google it, or check e-bay for best prices because they are a little bit pricey--but less than one visit to a professional groomer.


Yes, I agree with you. I think it works GREAT!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

The furminator probably works best on GSD coats than any other breed (in my experience at least). Be careful not to push down too hard, I admittedly irritated Brenna's skin by getting overly enthusiastic with it.


----------

